# fan relay



## rapalapaul

anyone know where the relay is for the fan? I know its under the seat but what one is it? I want to change to a blade fluse looks like its better to run the fuse. With all the mods Iam doing on the cooling system I should do this one. Going to try to get out to the farm to finish it up this weekend. My plunger springs r in so I will be doing those asap.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

It is not very hard to find. It is a small gray box that is rapped in rubber kind of in the center of your seat. I had to change mine out as it was bad and my bike would overheat. I will try to get pics of where it was tomorrow.


----------



## rapalapaul

cool thanks That would be great. If I can get all my stuff done around the house i will go work on the brute.


----------



## mudlover

My breaker stopped working due to the terminals being corroded. I wound up replacing it with a 5amp in-line fuse. While I was at it I installed a manual switch for the fan so I can turn it on at will.


----------



## phreebsd

actually a lot of people call the grey box the fan relay but in fact its the fan breaker.
there is a fan relay however located to the very rear there is 2 next to each other in the center. the one on the left is the fuel pump relay the one on the right is the fan relay.

the fan breaker (grey) is what you can cut out and replace with an inline fuse.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

The fan breaker also has a little green reset button on it also. Should be between the front and middle with a little left offset under the seat (sitting on the bike). Like Bayou Boy 22 said it is a little grey box wrapped in a black rubber cover.


----------



## rapalapaul

thanks guys I might get to it next week. going fish up north this weeked then have a charter tuesday so i might do it weds


----------



## mudlover

My grey breaker box had a red reset switch not green. Not sure why but it was. Doesn't matter now as it's gone now anyway.


----------



## phreebsd

For reference and for people who like pics, this is the fan breaker.


----------



## TX4PLAY

mudlover said:


> My grey breaker box had a red reset switch not green. Not sure why but it was. Doesn't matter now as it's gone now anyway.


 

Mine has a red one also.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

phreebsd said:


> For reference and for people who like pics, this is the fan breaker.


I can just replace this with a fuse right ?


----------



## drtj

Yeah. A 15 amp


----------



## Guest

Sweet!!! The pic *always* helps! Thanks Phree.


----------



## Josh1591

*08 brute fan relay*

If o do change the fan relay to an inline fuse will the fan continuously run or would it be easier to add a toggle switch


----------



## NMKawierider

Josh1591 said:


> If o do change the fan relay to an inline fuse will the fan continuously run or would it be easier to add a toggle switch


 On the pre 2012 Brutes there is no fan relay, its only a 10 amp breaker. That being replaced with a fuse has no effect on the temp sensor control, only power to/for the fan. If you want to by-pass the temp sensor with a toggle switch there is two ways to do that because the 2005-2007s are different then the 2008-2011s. I may still have the diagrams if you need.


----------



## dman66

I installed a single pole single throw relay under the pod for when I use the aftermarket fan on a toggle switch.


----------

